# wird sich nur wenig verbessern (function "wenig")



## Dupon

Selbst wenn die Xetra-Initiative der Frankfurter Börse wieder an den Start gehen darf, *wird sich nur wenig verbessern.*

*..., wird sich nur wenig verbessern.*
literally translation: ..., only a little will improve itself.

“wenig” is the subject(singular) of the verb "wird verbesseren", when “wenig” is used to substitute a singular noun, it is not inflected. This is the same with the situation when it is put before a noun and without an article.(vor einem Subst. im Sg. ist wenig indeklinabel)

Is my understanding correct? Thanks!


----------



## perpend

My non-native understanding is that it's in general.

Es wird sich überhaupt nur wenig verbessern (im Markt).

Not sure. I may have misunderstood your question.


----------



## Uncle B

The situation will not get much better. Not much will get better. From the sentence alone it is not totally clear what "it" is.


----------



## Dupon

Sorry that maybe my question is not very clear. I want to know, when "wenig" is used alone(not before a noun, and when it is singular), how does it inflect?

Because when "wenig" is used before a singular noun and without an article, "wenig" will not inflect.
So I  think when it is used alone, it should be the same situation.



perpend said:


> My non-native understanding is that it's in general.
> 
> Es wird sich überhaupt nur wenig verbessern (im Markt).
> 
> Not sure. I may have misunderstood your question.


----------



## Dupon

So "wenig" is the subject here?



Uncle B said:


> The situation will not get much better. Not much will get better. From the sentence alone it is not totally clear what "it" is.


----------



## Perseas

Dupon said:


> So "wenig" is the subject here?


"wenig" is adverb here.
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/wenig_kaum_unbedeutend_selten


----------



## Dupon

If "weing" is adverb here, what is the subject in "*wird sich nur wenig verbessern.*"?



Perseas said:


> "wenig" is adverb here.
> http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/wenig_kaum_unbedeutend_selten


----------



## Kajjo

_Es wird sich nur wenig verbessern.
_
Wenn das Vorfeld durch den Nebensatz besetzt ist, entfällt das "es". Das Wort "wenig" ist ein Adverb zu "verbessern". 

http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Satzglied/Subjekt.html#Anchor-35882


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Wenn das Vorfeld durch den Nebensatz besetzt ist, entfällt das "es". Das Wort "wenig" ist ein Adverb zu "verbessern".


Ich bin nicht davon überzeugt, dass _"wenig" ein Adverb zu "verbessern" _ist (die Tatsache, dass das* expletive "es" *entfällt, ändert nichts daran: Nach einem einleitenden Satz muss das Verb im Hauptsatz an erster Stelle stehen).
Ich meine, "(nur) wenig" ist Subjekt, und zwar als "Pronomen".


> „Bei viel und wenig handelt es sich um einen Grenzfall von Adjektiv und [...] *Pronomen*
> https://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/viel



Wenn man den Satz umstellt, wird es m.E. deutlicher:
* Nur wenig (*=* Nur Weniges) wird sich verbessern,* / Es wird sich nur wenig verbessern,  selbst wenn die Xetra-Initiative der Frankfurter Börse wieder an den Start gehen darf.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich bin nicht davon überzeugt, dass _"wenig" ein Adverb zu "verbessern" _ist (die Tatsache, dass das* expletive "es" *entfällt, ändert nichts daran: Nach einem einleitenden Satz muss das Verb im Hauptsatz an erster Stelle stehen).
> Ich meine, "(nur) wenig" ist Subjekt, und zwar als "Pronomen".


Sehe ich auch so. Was hat sich verbessert? Wenig hat sich verbessert.

Ein "Adverb zu verbessern" läge etwa in dem Satz
_Es wird sich nur ein wenig verbessern_.
vor. Abgesehen von der anderen Bedeutung hat dieser Satz auch eine andere grammatische Struktur als
_Es wird sich nur wenig verbessern_.
Man kann nicht in beiden Sätzen _wenig_ (resp. _ein wenig_) als Adverb(iale) analysieren.


JClaudeK said:


> *Nur wenig (*=* Nur Weniges)*


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> Wenn man den Satz umstellt, wird es m.E. deutlicher:
> * Nur wenig (*=* Nur Weniges) wird sich verbessern,* / Es wird sich nur wenig verbessern,  selbst wenn die Xetra-Initiative der Frankfurter Börse wieder an den Start gehen darf.


Haben also "nur wenig" und "nur weniges" dieselbe Funktion? Ich meinte, dass der Unterschied in diesem Punkt besteht. Vielleicht liege ich falsch.


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> Haben also "nur wenig" und "nur *W*eniges" dieselbe Funktion?


Ja, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Cliff Barnes

Ich halte auch "es" für das Subjekt und "wenig" für ein Adverb

https://archive.org/stream/diefackel557krauuoft#page/n311/mode/1up


----------



## berndf

Cliff Barnes said:


> Ich halte auch "es" für das Subjekt und "wenig" für ein Adverb


Be careful. Though
_Es wird sich nur wenig verbessern_
has two different possible readings, it usually means
_Only few [things] will get better._
and not
_It will only get a little better._


----------



## Cliff Barnes

sehe ich anders: 

ES wird sich verbessern, wobei ES=Die Situation. Wie wird ES sich verbessern? Antwort: wenig.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Was hat sich verbessert? Wenig hat sich verbessert.


Diese Hilfsfrage ist reine Selbsttäuschung... schätze ich.

_Es wird sich stark/wenig/dramatisch/exorbitant verbessern.
 Was wird sich verbessern? Wenig!
 Was wird sich verbessern? Exorbitant! 
 Was wird sich verbessern? Stark!_

Man erkennt, dass rein zufällig "wenig" eine sinnvolle Antwort ergibt, aber bei den anderen, meines Erachtens gleichwertigen Adverbien trifft das eben nicht zu. Bedenke auch den Test, dass ganz ohne Adverb der Satz ebenfalls funktioniert:
_
Es wird sich verbessern.
Was wird sich verbessern? Es! (die Lage)
_
Nein, ich sehe keinen Anlass dafür, "wenig" als Subjekt aufzufassen.


----------



## DerFrosch

Kajjo said:


> Nein, ich sehe keinen Anlass dafür, "wenig" als Subjekt aufzufassen.



Beziehst du dich damit auf den Satz im OP? Oder welcher Satz wird hier jetzt eigentlich diskutiert? Ich bin der Meinung, dass "wenig" im OP unmöglich als Adverb interpretiert werden kann. Wenn es ein Adverb wäre, dann gäbe es ja im Satz kein Subjekt.


----------



## berndf

Cliff Barnes said:


> sehe ich anders:
> 
> ES wird sich verbessern, wobei ES=Die Situation. Wie wird ES sich verbessern? Antwort: wenig.


Es gibt inhaltlich und nicht nur grammatisch zwei mögliche Interpretationen des Satzes:

A. _Die Situation wird sich nur wenig verbessern._
B._ Nur wenige Dinge werden sich verbessern._

In Interpretation A. ist _es_ (_=die Situation_) das Subjekt und _wenig _ein Adverb.
In Interpretation B. ist _es _ein Platzhalter zur Aufrechterhaltung der V2-Syntax (so wie in dem Satz _Es kommt ein Mann durch die Tür_) und _wenig_ (=_wenige Dinge_) das Subjekt.

Kajjo und Du, ihr seht nur Interpretation A. Ich behaupte, dass Interpretation B. die deutlich vorherrschende ist und auch besser in den gegebenen Satz passt.


----------



## Kajjo

@berndf: Gut, dass wir uns über Variante A dann schon mal einig sind. Das ist also eine mögliche Analyse. Mein Sprachgefühl sagt mir eindeutig, das "die Situation" oder "die Lage" genau das ist, worum es hier geht. Ich finde diese Deutung absolut naheliegend und üblich.

Ich halte Variante A ganz geradlinig für die richtige Variante, da _wenig_ genau so typischerweise verwendet wird. Die Frage wäre eher, warum man _wenig_ schreiben sollte, wenn man _wenige Dinge_ meint. Wieso sollte ein unflektiertes Adverb in die Rolle des Subjekts schlüpfen und was spricht für diese Interpretation? Warum etwas komplizierter machen als es offensichtlich ist?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> da _wenig_ genau so typischerweise verwendet wird.


Dem möchte ich widersprechen. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist B. die deutlich vorherrschende Interpretation.

Jetzt mal rein syntaktisch: Es gibt einen einfachen Test, um zwischen dem unbestimmten Subjekt _es _und den Platzhalter _es _zu unterscheiden: Letzteres fällt weg, wenn ein Adverb die erste Position einnimmt:
_Es kommt ein Mann durch die Tür -> Plötzlich kommt ein Mann durch die Tür._
Ein unbestimmten Subjekt _es _rutscht, wie jedes andere Subjekt, in die dritte Position, kann aber nicht weggelassen werden:
_Es regnet -> Heute regnet es.
Es wird besser -> Heute wird es besser._

In dem gegebenen Satz besetzt ein adverbialer Nebensatz die erste Position und entsprechend findet sich kein _es_. Bei Interpretation A. wäre _es _weiterhin notwendig:
_Selbst wenn die Xetra-Initiative der Frankfurter Börse wieder an den Start gehen darf, wird es sich nur wenig verbessern._
Ich hoffe, du stimmst mit mir überein, dass dieser Satz nicht sonderlich idiomatisch klingt. Im Kontrast dazu ein leicht abgewandelter Satz, der mit _es _idiomatisch ist, weil hier die Interpretation von _es _als unbestimmtes Subjekt unproblematisch ist:
_Selbst wenn die Xetra-Initiative der Frankfurter Börse wieder an den Start gehen darf, wird es nur wenig besser werden._


----------



## Dan2

Dupon said:


> Selbst wenn die Xetra-Initiative der Frankfurter Börse wieder an den Start gehen darf, *wird sich nur wenig verbessern.*


It's been a long time since I last posted in the German forum.  Hello to all old and new participants!

We have two hypotheses with respect to the above sentence:

1. "wenig" is a pronoun and the subject of the clause in bold: "(Nur) wenig wird sich verbessern".  Under this interpretation I would translate the clause into English as "(Only a) little will improve".

2. "wenig" is an adverb modifying the verb "sich verbessern".  Under this interpretation I would translate the clause into English as "The situation will improve only minimally" (where "the situation" is understood but not stated in the German sentence).

Under Hypothesis 2, where "wenig" is an adverb, I can,_ in the English equivalent_, freely substitute other adverbs: "The situation will improve quickly/slowly/imperceptibly/...".  If Hypothesis 2 is correct, I would think the same would be true for the German sentence: we'd be able to substitute other adverbs in place of "wenig".  So I'd ask, can we say, for ex.,
Selbst wenn die Initiative an den Start gehen darf, *wird sich nur langsam verbessern.*
If not, that would seem to argue for Hypothesis 1.  But if the "langsam" sentence is good, then the adverb analysis of "wenig" seems tenable, and _either _that is the only interpretation _or _the clause is ambiguous between the pronoun and adverb interpretations.

(I personally find the "wenig" clause much better than the "langsam" clause, and thus lean towards the "wenig"-as-pronoun hypothesis, but I may be being influenced by my English intuitions.)


----------



## bearded

Welcome back, Dan2 !
In my opinion the 'langsam' sentence is simply wrong, and in the OP clause  'wenig' is clearly a pronoun - with subject function.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> *Was *wird sich verbessern? Wenig!



Das ist doch der Beweis dafür, dass "wenig" Subjet des Satzes ist. Ich verstehe gar nicht, wie du danach sagen kannst


Kajjo said:


> Man erkennt, dass rein zufällig "wenig" eine sinnvolle Antwort ergibt


Nein, das ist kein Zufall.
_Was wird sich verbessern? Es! (die Lage)
_
*Nur wenig*  wird sich verbessern, / *Es* wird sich nur wenig verbessern,
"*es*" ist hier "*Platzhalter*" - oder ein "expletives es", auf keinen Fall Subjekt!



> Ein Expletivum (auch Expletiv, abgeleitet von lat. expleo, d. h. ergänzen, vervollständigen) ist ein Pronomen das *ausschließlich aus Gründen des korrekten Satzbaus verwendet *wird, jedoch keinen inhaltlichen Bezug zu einem Gegenstand oder einer Person aufweist.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expletivum


----------



## Dupon

Thanks! 


bearded man said:


> Welcome back, Dan2 !
> In my opinion the 'langsam' sentence is simply wrong, and in the OP clause  'wenig' is clearly a pronoun - with subject function.


----------



## Cliff Barnes

Wenn "wenig" das Subjekt wäre, würde der Satz ja gar keinen Sinn ergeben, denn die Kategorien gut/schlecht sind darauf nicht anwendbar.

Das Wetter kann sich verbessern, aber "wenig" kann sich nicht verbessern. Was soll das sein, ein besseres "wenig"?


----------



## Hutschi

Im Originalsatz ist es klar: Wenig=Weniges.

"Wenig" könnte hier groß geschrieben werden, dann wird der Sinn völlig klar.

_Selbst wenn die Xetra-Initiative der Frankfurter Börse wieder an den Start gehen darf, wird sich nur Wenig verbessern._

Ich denke, hier ist die neue Rechtschreibung logisch. - Aber es ist kleingeschrieben, also kein Substantiv.

Und "Wenig" wird auf einfache Weise Subjekt.

Aber kleingeschrieben ist auch möglich, dann ist es ein Pronomen und kann als Subjekt wirken.

_Selbst wenn die Xetra-Initiative der Frankfurter Börse wieder an den Start gehen darf, wird sich nur wenig(Pronomen) verbessern.
Selbst wenn die Xetra-Initiative der Frankfurter Börse wieder an den Start gehen darf, wird sich nur eine kleine Menge verbessern.
Vergleiche: Selbst wenn die Xetra-Initiative der Frankfurter Börse wieder an den Start gehen darf, wird sich nur das verbessern._

Duden:
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/wenig_vereinzelt_nicht_viel

bezeichnet eine erst durch eine bekannte Bezugsgröße näher bestimmte kleine Anzahl, Menge



> Das Wetter kann sich verbessern, aber "wenig" kann sich nicht verbessern. Was soll das sein, ein besseres "wenig"?


Damit kann sich "wenig" auch verbessern. Es ist nicht ein besseres wenig (das wäre "ein besseres *W*enig). 

---
JClaudeK hat also völlig recht, nicht zu vergessen, Bernd und einige andere.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Wenig" könnte hier groß geschrieben werden, dann wird der Sinn völlig klar.


Meinst du das ernst? Mir wird da gar nichts klar, sondern es wird immer absurder. 

Die Situation verbessert sich. Das ist hier gemeint und nichts anderes. Es gibt doch kein "wenig", das sich bessern würde.


----------



## DerFrosch

Kajjo said:


> Die Situation verbessert sich. Das ist hier gemeint und nichts anderes. Es gibt doch kein "wenig", das sich bessern würde.



Es gibt aber immer noch ein großes Problem mit deiner Interpretation - der Satz hätte in dem Fall kein Subjekt!


----------



## Kajjo

Doch, das weggefallene "es", das mit führendem Nebensatz immer entfällt.


----------



## Cliff Barnes

Kajjo said:


> Es gibt doch kein "wenig", das sich bessern würde.



Mein Reden. 

"Es" ist das Subjekt. Das Subjekt muß nicht immer genannt werden. Z.B.: "Heute ist der elfte August". Das bedeutet: "Heute ist der elfte *Tag *des Monats August."


----------



## berndf

Cliff Barnes said:


> Was soll das sein, ein besseres "wenig"?


Nein, nicht ein besseres wenig. Wenig wird besser = Only few things will get better.

Das haben wir in diesem Thread schon wirklich of genug erklärt, dass "wenig" in der pronomialen Interpretation für "wenige Dinge", also für die Anzahl der Verbesserungen und nicht für deren Grad steht.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Doch, das weggefallene "es", das mit führendem Nebensatz immer entfällt.


Das ist falsch. Lies dir bitte noch einmal sorgfältig #20 durch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/wenig_vereinzelt_nicht_viel#Bedeutung1b

Ich nehme an, dass es hier diese Bedeutung ist („nicht viel“). Duden führt ein gutes Beispiel an:
<allein stehend>: das ist [sehr] wenig
Man versuche einmal, dieses „wenig“ als Adverb zu deuten …

Oder vielleicht wird es mit dieser Umformulierung deutlich: „wird sich nicht viel verbessern“ … ist gleichbedeutend mit „wird sich nur wenig verbessern“, und „nicht viel“ ist (in diesem Satz) doch auch kein Adverb.


----------



## JClaudeK

_Es gibt aber immer noch ein großes Problem mit deiner Interpretation - der Satz hätte in dem Fall kein Subjekt! _Cliff Barnes
_Doch, das weggefallene "es", das mit führendem Nebensatz immer entfällt._ Kajjo


berndf said:


> Das ist falsch.



Wenn "es" Subjekt wäre, würde es nicht entfallen, sondern es hieße
_Selbst wenn die Xetra-Initiative der Frankfurter Börse wieder an den Start gehen darf, wird *es** sich nur wenig verbessern.
*_ Niemand wüsste allerdings, worauf sich diese "es" beziehen sollte!

Anmerkung der Moderatorin: Ich habe nur das Zitat angepasst.


----------



## Dan2

Dupon said:


> If "weing" is adverb here, what is the subject in "*wird sich nur wenig verbessern.*"?





Kajjo said:


> _Es wird sich nur wenig verbessern.
> _
> Wenn das Vorfeld durch den Nebensatz besetzt ist, entfällt das "es". Das Wort "wenig" ist ein Adverb zu "verbessern".


I hope the following is helpful but I apologize in advance if it represents a misunderstanding of German grammar on my part.

Kajjo, you say that the clause in bold is understood as _Es wird sich nur wenig (Adverb, English "to a small degree", "minimally") verbessern. _But consider: the author might instead have wanted to say _Es wird sich nur langsam (Adverb) verbessern ("the situation will only slowly improve"). _Under your claim (Wenn das Vorfeld durch den Nebensatz besetzt ist, entfällt das "es") he would then have written "Selbst wenn ...gehen darf, *wird sich nur langsam verbessern*".  Logically I would expect this sentence to be fine for you (I've simply replaced one adverb with another adverb, under your analysis).  Is it?


Cliff Barnes said:


> Wenn "wenig" das Subjekt wäre, würde der Satz ja gar keinen Sinn ergeben ... Was soll das sein, ein besseres "wenig"?


"A better little" makes no sense in English either, but still we can say "Little will improve".  "Little will improve" is not a prediction of an "improved little" but rather that the quantity of things that will improve will be relatively small.


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> "A better little" makes no sense in English either, but still we can say "Little will improve". "Little will improve" is not a prediction of an "improved little" but rather that the quantity of things that will improve will be relatively small.


Same in German.


----------



## manfy

Falls dich die andernen Antworten noch immer nicht ganz überzeugt haben sollten, vielleicht tut's dieser Erklärungsansatz:



Kajjo said:


> Doch, das weggefallene "es", das mit führendem Nebensatz immer entfällt.


Das stimmt nicht für jegliche Art des Nebensatzes. Nehmen wir dein Beispiel aus dem canoonet-Link:
"Es freut mich, dass ihr gewonnen habt." 
"Dass ihr gewonnen habt, freut mich."  (Der Nebensatz fungiert als Subjektsatz)

Beim Konditionalsatz (wie auch in der OP) klappt das nicht mehr:
"Es freut mich, wenn ihr gewinnt." 
"Wenn ihr gewinnt, freut mich." 
"Wenn ihr gewinnt, freut es mich / freut mich das."


----------



## bearded

Viel wird sich verbessern.
Nichts wird sich verbessern.
Wenig wird sich verbessern  / wenn.... dann wird sich wenig verbessern.
Das erscheint mir kristallklar, und - ehrlich gesagt - diesmal ist mir Kajjos Stellungnahme unbegreiflich.


----------



## Perseas

Ich bin kein Muttersprachler aber ich frage mich, welcher Fall von beiden am häufigsten vorkommen würde: *"wird sich nur wenig verbessern" *wie hier oder* "wird sich etwas nur wenig verbessern"*? Abgesehen von "etwas" sind die Sätze identisch und deshalb meine ich, dass jemand sie vollauf identisch sehen könnte. Persönlich hatte ich ein anderes Subjekt gemeint wie "Lage" (#6), was letztendlich im Deutschen nicht zulässig ist (in Kontrast zu meiner Sprache).


----------



## manfy

Perseas said:


> Ich bin kein Muttersprachler aber ich frage mich, welcher Fall von beiden am häufigsten vorkommen würde: *"wird sich nur wenig verbessern" *wie hier oder* "etwas wird sich nur wenig verbessern"*? Abgesehen von "etwas" sind die Sätze identisch und deshalb meine ich, dass jemand sie vollauf identisch sehen könnte. Persönlich hatte ich ein anderes Subjekt gemeint wie "Lage" (#6), was letztendlich im Deutschen nicht zulässig ist (in Kontrast zu meiner Sprache).


 
Vorsicht! Du musst die Satzstruktur beibehalten, damit es brauchbar vergleichbar ist und nicht zu einer anderen Frage wird, also:
"*<Nebensatz>, wird sich nur wenig verbessern.*"
versus
"*<Nebensatz>, wird sich etwas nur wenig verbessern.*"

Beide Versionen sind möglich und korrekt, vorausgeseetzt der Nebensatz ist passend.


----------



## Perseas

manfy said:


> Vorsicht! Du musst die Satzstruktur beibehalten, damit es brauchbar vergleichbar ist und nicht zu einer anderen Frage wird, also:
> "*<Nebensatz>, wird sich nur wenig verbessern.*"
> versus
> "*<Nebensatz>, wird sich etwas nur wenig verbessern.*"


Es geht um Fehler, ich korrigiere es. Sorry.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Es gibt inhaltlich und nicht nur grammatisch zwei mögliche Interpretationen des Satzes:
> 
> A. _Die Situation wird sich nur wenig verbessern._
> B._ Nur wenige Dinge werden sich verbessern._
> 
> In Interpretation A. ist _es_ (_=die Situation_) das Subjekt und _wenig _ein Adverb.


Mein Sprachgefühl bleibt bei A, aber B scheint wohl auch möglich zu sein, wie ich Euch alle verstehe. Ich denke, an dieser Stelle sollten wir die Sache abhaken.


----------



## DerFrosch

Tut mir leid, aber die Sache ist für mich noch nicht abgehakt. Ich bin nämlich immer noch unsicher.

Ich bleibe dabei, dass wir es hier gar nicht mit einer Interpretationsfrage zu tun hat. Kajjo, du zitierst berndf, wobei er sich aber auf den Satz "Es wird sich nur wenig verbessern" bezieht. Bei diesem Satz ist auch für mich Interpretation A die natürlichste. Ich kann aber immer noch nicht verstehen, warum wir diesen Satz überhaupt diskutieren.  Im Originalsatz gibt es ja kein "es". 

Wenn ich etwas missverstanden habe, möchte ich das gern wissen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Du hast nichts missverstanden. „wenig“ gibt es als Adverb und als Pronomen:
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/wenig_kaum_unbedeutend_selten
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/wenig_vereinzelt_nicht_viel

Hier ist es ein Pronomen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Mein Sprachgefühl bleibt bei A, aber B scheint wohl auch möglich zu sein, wie ich Euch alle verstehe. Ich denke, an dieser Stelle sollten wir die Sache abhaken.


Im Allgemeinen hast Du Recht, im gegebenen Satz besteht die Mehrdeutigkeit jedoch nicht, da das fehlende "es" Interpretation A. blockiert.


----------

